# Kindle Fire won't download app store or books



## lakeboji

I am working with my 3rd Kindle Fire replacement. I have a new Cisco router, but am currently unable to access the App Store or download books. I do have a WiFi connection. However, when I went to an open WiFi spot, I was able to do both. I have talked with both Cisco and Amazon tech support, and they cannot help. There is obviously a difference in the two networks that confuses the Kindle WiFi. The Kindle that was replaced worked well for 3 months, and I was able to access both the App Store and download books from home. Any ideas?


----------



## DoubleHelix

Are those the only 2 activities requiring internet access that don't work? Can you still browse the web?

Have you reset the router to defaults?


----------



## lakeboji

Just bought the router Saturday so didn't see a need to reset. I am able to surf the web. I went to a neighbor's yesterday and had the same problem I have at home. When I de-register and then re-register the Kindle, the device e-mail does not register... not my personal e-mail...When I de-registered and then re-registered from the hot spot,the device e-mail address showed up.When trying to access the App store, the orange icon just keeps spinning. When trying to download books...I am able to access the Book store...the get the message "queued". When I tried to open the Kindle Fire Users guide, which came loaded on the device, I got a message that the application was not registered, and the device was trying to register it.Quite a few issues from home, but like I said, I was able to do everything from the hot spot.


----------



## DoubleHelix

You're on your third Kindle? And this one worked fine for 3 months? Then you replaced your router 3 days ago? It sounds like you're not connecting to encrypted networks properly. Turn encryption off on your new router.


----------



## lakeboji

My first Kindle worked fine for three months, then had to be replaced. The issues I am having are with the replacement Kindle. Do hot spots have the encryption turned off on their routers? As you can tell by my question, I am somewhat of a novice with wireless...and I do appreciate the information you all provide...


----------



## DoubleHelix

If it works fine connected to a network where you don't have to enter a key, then it's unencrypted. The fact that you're not familiar with encryption also makes me think the problem is you're not entering the right encryption key when connecting to encrypted networks.


----------



## lakeboji

I disabled the encryption function on my router and the issue stilll exists. I cannot find anyplace on the Kindle device to enter an encryption key or pin number.


----------



## DoubleHelix

If you disabled encryption on the router, then you wouldn't need to enter an encryption key to connect a device. Go back to the router, and check the setting again. If you had encryption enabled previously, you would have had to enter the key on the Kindle to connect to it. You would do that in the same place where you select the network connection.


----------



## jgrupe

I am having exactly the same problem as lakeboji. I have a wifi connection and can access some things via internet. However, I cannot access the Amazon App Store. I can go to Amazon via my browser and access it that way, but not via the Apps function on my Fire. I have had the Fire since Christmas and very rarely have been able to connect to the App Store since that time. I do not have this problem on any network but my home network. I am able to access the App Store on other encrypted networks. I have tried de-registering and re-registering. I have tried assigning a static IP. I have tried setting the wireless mode to g only (suggested by someone else who had this problem). I am on a 2Wire router, and I have no problem with any other wireless devices--two laptops on Windows 7, a desktop on Windows XP, two iPhones, plus many other "guest" devices that have come and gone over the couple of years we've had this router.

I'm beginning to think I should have just held out for an iPad.


----------



## lakeboji

The last time I was able to access the App store was January 18...which was when they "upgraded their software". I have been working with a Kindle Fire techie who has actually been calling me back!!! He has called twice, but I still don't have a solution. We both believe it is a software problem, and he has been trying to get help from their software developers. He is scheduled to call me again on the 22nd, and if we don't have a solution, I will be sending this device back, and will be purchasing an ipad!


----------



## DaveA

If one can access the app store through other networks, then I would say that the problem is that there is some security setting blocking the access through the local network. 

Have you tried using the correct password to make a new connection?

Are you selecting the correct "Hot point" when making the connection?
Is there more than one "Hot Point" with the same name listed?
If so then you may be selecting the wrong one.


----------



## lakeboji

After two months of frustration with the Fire, I finally sent it back and purchased an iPad, which has caused no problems! I will say the Amazon techie has been most attentive and as frustrated as I am with this problem. He has been calling me weekly...and that is unusual! Thank you for all of your suggestions.


----------

